
Self Compiling Compilers [video] - kgwxd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJf2i87jgFA
======
carapace
[http://www.bayfronttechnologies.com/mc_tutorial.html](http://www.bayfronttechnologies.com/mc_tutorial.html)

> You are going to make a compiler right here on these web pages. Yes - no
> kidding. In fact you are going to make a lot of compilers - and it's all
> going to be easy. No Ajax, Active X, DLLs, SOs, ASP, CGI, Java, plugins,
> modules, XML, cookies, PHP, Perl, Python, magic shell operations, world wide
> standard du jour, or intergalactic domination plans are necessary - just
> plain JavaScript in frames. Also you will be able to move the compiler you
> build off these web pages and into your programming language of choice by
> cutting and pasting. After all a compiler is just a program that reads text
> and writes text or binary. Most general purpose programming languages are
> capable of doing that.

------
vikramkr
I love computerphile - they had an especially great few videos on the lambda
calculus, and the professor brailsford is also amazing.

This is a great series with CS legend:

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzH6n4zXuckqZ90zLyy36...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzH6n4zXuckqZ90zLyy36qjO5YIn1RulG)

------
lrsjng
Inspired by the comments on the video I read "Reflections on Trusting Trust"
by Ken Thompson. I highly recommend this paper!

~~~
dwheeler
I also highly recommend "Reflections on Trusting Trust" by Ken Thompson. But
if you read it, please also consider reading my dissertation "Fully Countering
Trusting Trust through Diverse Double-Compiling (DDC)" at
[https://dwheeler.com/trusting-trust/](https://dwheeler.com/trusting-trust/) .
My DDC paper discusses how to counter the attack.

~~~
rolandog
Bookmarked! Thanks for writing such an interesting and relevant dissertation.
I just finished reading the linked homepage, and will take a jab at your paper
when I get some distraction-free time. But it really seems impressive.

------
sansnomme
This video only addresses performance issues, it doesn't really explain how to
deal with a buggy compiler in general during bootstrapping. At that point it's
probably best to just avoid using the feature that cause the bug in the second
compiler codebase iteration when being compiled by the first.

